# 1983 Quantum fuse box question



## 83QUANTUM (Apr 11, 2015)

I just picked up a super sweet Quantum wagon with some minor issues. I don't have a book yet, and won't start on real issues till this week. But over the weekend I am going to get my power windows working, or at least find out what I need to buy.

I pulled the lower dash and found the power window fuses to be good..but I came across a red 10 amp fuse bent wonky and placed into a relay socket. Anyone know what this slot is for?


----------



## 83QUANTUM (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## von-klink (Jan 13, 2002)

*Diesel? Gas? 4 or 5 Cylinder*

CIS Lambda ? Black fual Dizzy.
CIS-E Silver Fual Dizzy?

:thumbup::beer:


----------

